# Such a thing as a R32 convertable?



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Anyone know if nissan ever made a R32 roadster?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Nope, but I'm sure someone somewhere has modified one to become a convertible, but not factory.
I still love the r32 ute someone made


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Didn't think they did, just wanted to check.
I have seen the R32 ute, looked real nice.

Cheers.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! Leaves the door wide open for you to build one Rob!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

WAAAAY ahead of you mate, lol.

Nah, just "thinking"


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Lots of ragtop S13's around but no R32's.
You'd need to do some serious chassis mods.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

geoffree said:


> Lots of ragtop S13's around but no R32's.
> You'd need to do some serious chassis mods.


LOL! you are telling the King of Mods there...:bowdown1:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Check out this bad boy

YouTube - 240sx convertible skyliner32


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Based on the look of that its probably best not to bother.......


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol! I think that's just as well


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

That is awfull....

How about a GTR Hatchback?

LOL!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Did you say "yute" 
















But maybe in the future........


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Liking the look of the R35. Wonder how much extra bracing, therefore weight would have to be added to keep the handling spot on..


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Quite a bit I'd bet. Unless a car has been designed to be topless from the getgo they always pile on the pounds and/or go flexy wehn they become convertables.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Dont fancy this then?


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

that isn't too bad


----------



## a2hox (Mar 20, 2008)

thats savage not gonna get the cutter out on mine tho


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Is that 32 factory convertible ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nah its a GTR on a diet. The roof skin is back on now, we just cut it off to do the cage and to remove all the inner frame work.

Rob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

What is that yucky engine doing in the engine bay.....? it's a V(agina)8!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like he's either going desert blasting or mud bog racing


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> What is that yucky engine doing in the engine bay.....? it's a V(agina)8!


I don't know about you mate :nervous::nervous:, but personally I love a bit of V(agina)

Its a Nissan VK56 so "acceptable" I'm sure you'd agree 

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Rob, those bogan V8's are ok if you wanna build a tractor pull GTR


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Who said I'm not????? lol.

Only reason behind it is they won't let me compete in higher classes than the RB30 allowes even if I'm happy to do so "at my own risk of looking stupid"

I don't need any more power, I just need cubes so I'm allowed to enter higher classes, crazy huh.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL

gotta love motorsport bureaucracy. The old farts in charge don't realise it's the 21st century now, they still think all fuel injection is mechanical :chuckle:


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

Open deck right? Will be interesting to see how the block holds up.

They aren't a particularly rev happy engine from factory but have a decent amount of torque.

I imported an 04 (05 model year) titan about 5 years ago. Its now Running stillen headers and exhaust and "up rev" ecu tune and doesn't go or sound bad for a datsun ute


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Its a Nissan VK56 so "acceptable" I'm sure you'd agree


What size Holley carburettor will you be putting on that?:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I don't know about you mate :nervous::nervous:, but personally I love a bit of V(agina)
> 
> Its a Nissan VK56 so "acceptable" I'm sure you'd agree
> 
> Rob


Yeah I love it....Just not in my engine bay!:flame::flame:

I thought you might have gone for a new Safari straight 6 engine....There is a 5.2lt stroker kit available for them...?

...But at least its a Nissan engine, So will be interesting to see what you can get out of it....What do they go like?


----------

